# Cinema 4D in Java3D importieren



## Heya (21. Jan 2011)

Guten Abend,
ich hänge ein wenig an einem Problem beim Importieren von einem Cinema 4D-Objekt.
Also ich muss eine Zapfanlage und ein Bierglas in Cinema4D erstellen und dieses dann in Java3D laden.
Dann muss anhand von Picking des Zapfhahnes das Glas bewegt werden.

1. Problem: Ich habe meine ganze Cinema 4D-Szene über VRML2 exportiert und mit einem Loader implementiert. Das Problem hierbei sind die Materialien, welche nich richtig angezeigt werden. Beim Exportieren von .obj-Datei sind garkeine Materialien vorhanden. Nun habe ich beim recherchieren das Plugin Riptide gefunden, kann dieses nur nicht auf den Uni-Rechnern installieren. Gibt es eine andere Lösung? Oder bleibt mir nur der Weg über Riptide?

2. Problem: Für das Picking müssen die verschiedenen Objekte (Glas und der drehbare Teil des Hahns) angesprochen werden. Das wird wohl mit einer einzigen .obj nich klappen oder kann ich auf einzelne Gruppen (also C4D-Gruppen)  zugreifen? Ansonsten jedes einzelne Teil einzeln reinladen. Wird dabei die Position aus Cinema4D mit übernommen?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Heya (28. Jan 2011)

push


----------



## Marco13 (28. Jan 2011)

Sehr speziell, sehr spezifisch, so viele Leute verwenden nicht Java3D, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass jemand Cinema4D und Java3D verwendet, "Riptide" kennt, hier im Forum ist, und sowohl die Hoffnung als auch den Guten Willen hat, dazu was hilfreiches zu schreiben, ist verschwindend gering.
Als einzelne OBJs exportierte Objekte sollten auch einzeln geladen und angesprochen werden können, und auch dort liegen, wo sie liegen. 
Eigentlich werden die Materialien über MTL-Files definiert, notfalls kann man die auch von Hand anpassen.


----------

